
Show HN: Kasmir - powerful browser automation tool - nardeas
https://www.npmjs.com/package/kasmir
======
nardeas
I've recently released Kasmir to make browser automation really easy. It can
be used as a flexible e2e test runner or to perform complex browser automation
tasks with simple configuration. The idea is to output the step results in
JSON and also make running steps in multiple browsers really easy. Check out
the examples and docs, I would love your feedback!

~~~
saycheese
Welcome to HN!

"Show HN:" should be in the title:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
nardeas
Thx! Forgot that one :-)

